# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Tayyip Bey'e bir kitap tavsiyesi!

## bozok

*Tayyip Bey'e bir kitap tavsiyesi!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 08/11/2009* 




Tayyip Erdoğan, Türkiye Milli Kültür Vakfı’nın 40. kuruluş yıl dönümü toplantısında Türkiye’nin bugün en büyük, önemli ve kronik meselelerinin çözümü için ortaya koydukları samimi iradenin, *“anlamsız, fikri, entelektüel ve hatta hissi temelden yoksun”* bir muhalefetle karşılandığını söyledi.

Demek ki bütün fikri, entelektüel hatta hissi temeli, Allah Tayyip Bey’e bağışlamış, muhaliflerde bu birikim ve yetenek yok!
E peki yoksa nasıl başaracaksın?

***

Erdoğan,* “Milliyetçiyim diye muhalefet edenler, millet ve milliyet tasavvurundan yoksun, sosyal demokrat olduğunu iddia edenler dünya gerçeğinden, sosyal demokrasinin fikri temelinden yoksun. Mukaddesatçıyım diyenler manevi geleneğin irfan ve hikmet anlayışından yoksun. Değeri, ideali, erdemi, aşkı ve düşünceyi ihmal eden kim olursa olsun, yüzeyselliğe, çapsızlığa ve ilkesizliğe mahkum olmaktan kurtulamaz”* dedi.

Erdoğan, kamplaşmalar, savrulmalar, dalgalanmalar ve kutuplaşmalar üzerinde de durdu ve ortak bir medeniyet tasavvurumuz olmadığını söyledi.

Esas olarak* “muhalefet edenler”* kelimelerini çıkarırsanız, Erdoğan’ın sözleri doğrudur. 

***

Biz bu meseleyi henüz genç bir yazarken 1993 yılında *“Türklüğün Yeni Dünya Düzeni”*nde incelemiştik. Demiştik ki, *“Gerek siyasi, gerek coğrafi dağınıklığın sebebi hedefsizliktir. Diğer taraftan, milli, dini ve insani ülküler birbiriyle kaynaştırılmadığı sürece, o ülküleri grup grup yaşayan, ancak birbiriyle bağdaştıramayan millet fertleri ‘Milliyetçilik-İslamcılık-üağdaşlık’ gibi kamplara bölünmekten kurtulamaz...*

*Bu üç ana grubun önde gelen fikir adamları ”bir ortak bileşen“de buluşmalıdır. Türkiye’de, Türk dünyasında, İslam ülkelerinde ve bütün dünyada, eşitlik, açıklık ve adalete dayalı bir sosyal düzeni, insan haklarını, barışı, kardeşliği kurmayı hedefleyen bir ortak bileşen.”* 

***

Tayyip Erdoğan, hatayı biraz da kendisinde aramalıdır. Türk milliyetini etnik grup derecesine indiren, Türkiyeli kavramını icat eden kendisi değil midir? Kurduğu Tanıtma Konseyi, *“Türklük ve Müslümanlık tanıtım açısından negatif değerlerdir”* diye rapor yazmamış mıdır? 

Türk Milleti, bu sebeplerle açılım sürecine güvenmiyor, çünkü iane dağıtarak* “siyasi rant”* devşiren bir partinin Türkiye’yi etnik temelde çözmekte olduğunu da görüyor! 

Cumhuriyet tarihinde Türk milliyetine en çok zarar verenlerin başında Turgut üzal gelir, sonra da Tayyip Erdoğan! 

Tayyip Bey, önce İsmail Hami Danişmend’in* “Türklük Meseleleri”* kitabını okusun. Hızlı okuma ile bir saatte biter. Orada millet ve milliyet kavramlarının, kendisinin algıladığı gibi olmadığını görecektir. 

***

Danişmend, esere şöyle başlıyor:

_“Bir milletin yaşayabilmesi için efradının, siyasi kanaatlerden üstün bir fikre inanmakta birleşmesi lazımdır. Tarihin bütün büyük hareketlerini yapan milletler işte böyle bir müşterek fikre inanmış kütlelerdir. Mesela eski Türk cemiyetinin dünyayı sarsan kuvvet ve kudret kaynağı her şeyden evvel imanında gösterilebilir. üman denilen şey daima dini mahiyette değildir. İnsan kütlelerini hareket ettirebilecek bir manevi kuvvet haline gelen her ma’şeri fikirde bu mahiyet vardır. İslamın ulu Peygamberi, zaman ve mekanla mukayyet olmayan bu beşeri hakikati şöyle ifade etmiştir:_

_-Eğer bir taş parçasına bile inanıyorsanız, ondan size fayda vardır!_

_Tabii böyle bir fayda için bir taş parçasına inanmakta birleşmek lazımdır!”_ 

...

----------


## bozok

*“Türklük Meseleleri”*

**

Tarih yapmakla, Tarih yazmanın aynı şey olmadığı dikkate alındığında, Türklerin siyasi ve medeniyet tarihinde, bilinmeyen, unutulan, unutturulan yahut müphem pek çok meselenin halen çözüme kavuşmadığı malumdur.

Bu tür bilinmezler veya unutturulmaya çalışılan pek çok mesele, ne yazık ki, hep Türk milletinin en buhranlı zamanlarında gün yüzüne çıkmakta ve gündeme gelmektedir. Sonrası yine bilindiği gibi, yeniden unutma ve yeni bir *"buhran ve fetret"* devrine kadar askıya alınma biçiminde devam etmektedir.

Ne yazık ki, memleket ve milletimizin içinde bulunduğu mevcut şartlar, ister istemez unuttuğumuz pek çok şeyleri yeniden hatırlama ve ikaz şartlarının en acil gereği durumundadır.

Bu yolda, pek çoklarının neredeyse adını bile bilmediği, fakat Türk kültür ve siyasi tarih sahasında dost düşman herkesin otorite olarak kabul ettiği üstad İsmail Hami Danişmend, dün olduğu gibi bugün de, geniş tarih ve kültür birikimi, engin tecrübesiyle, milli tarih ve kültür meselelerinde bir rehber olarak, bizlere Türk dili, tarihi, kültür ve etnografik tedkikleriyle, temel meselelerimize ışık tutmakta ve yeni nesillere geniş bir bakış açısı sunmaktadır. 

* * *


*Sayfa Sayısı: 278*

*Kapak: Karton*

*Kağıt: 2. Hamur*

*Ebat: 135-210*

*Dil: Türkçe*

*Basım Yeri: İstanbul*

*Basım Tarihi: 2006 - 4*

*Baskı No: 1*


http://www.kibo.com.tr/kibokatalog/k...php?pid=569275

...

----------

